# My 8 foot Mandella strain.



## longtimegrower (Sep 12, 2007)

Gone


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh wow Slim, she's beautiful.  Thanks for posting those pictures.


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Red How are your plants doing.


----------



## badegg420 (Sep 13, 2007)

what a monster


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 13, 2007)

man oh man thats one killer woman may i pop round for a visit come harvest time lol good effort


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 13, 2007)

*Holy crap LTG she is a big one.   Looks like it's gonna be a nice harvest over your way this year.  *


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 13, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Thanks Red How are your plants doing.


 
Doing great!   Take a peek at the last page of my journal for pics.


----------



## Geter-D1 (Sep 13, 2007)

LTG beautiful grow thnx for the pics


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 21, 2007)

Everyone needs a Hobby this just happens to be mine. If this helps size any the second pic has fan leaves that are a foot long and if you look in the middle of the plant you will see where the buds are so big and heavy they are breaking limbs under the weight. slim


----------



## Gadhooka (Sep 21, 2007)

That's a cool lookin' specimen! 
:ccc: :farm: :lama:


----------



## 50bud (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow, i cant wait till next spring rolls around so i can begin my guerilla grow, its plants like this that is such an inspiration. Hey longtimegrower, if you dont mind me askin what kind of area do you have these monsters planted in? corn field, open wooded area?


----------



## reefer (Sep 22, 2007)

how much dried bud do you get from a plant that big?


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 22, 2007)

That is 2 differnet plants.  Its the edge of a ditch and edge of acorn field.  Usually Half to 3/4 of a pound. More or less. Depending on size and weather the buds are dence. The second pic has really large buds. Big around and solid. Fluffy leafy buds will always make much less.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Sep 25, 2007)

Now thats must be that "amazonian strain" cuz thats one big girl.  Looks good!


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 1, 2007)

The buds are the bigest i have ever seen on a plant. I can`t waite too see how they turn out.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Oct 4, 2007)

Just take it slow don't rush when you harvest and let them dry naturally and cure and you will be happy trust you me.


----------



## Growdude (Oct 4, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> The buds are the bigest i have ever seen on a plant. I can`t waite too see how they turn out.


 
What a tree! :cool2:


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 5, 2007)

> Now thats must be that "amazonian strain" cuz thats one big girl.  Looks good!




Ha HA, that is great!  these buds are fantastic, can't believe the way a plant can produce, re-veg and take many...many clones, let us know of overall weight. 
~T-Bone


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 7, 2007)

Just over 22 and 1/2 ounces from the one plant. Slim


----------



## Mutt (Oct 7, 2007)

longtimegrower said:
			
		

> Just over 22 and 1/2 ounces from the one plant. Slim



was that wet or dry weight?
awesome plant dude. :aok:


----------



## clever_intuition (Oct 7, 2007)

Man good stuff!

Oh how I wish my backyard was more secure so that I could grow outside. Soon enough hopefully!

She is amazing my friend.


----------



## upinarms (Oct 7, 2007)

That's bad azz. I wish I could grow outside. The only place hidden around here on my property is occupied by 17 horses, and as I read: herehttp://www.esc.rutgers.edu/publications/PDF_Files/fs062.pdf

 they eat MJ . I think Deer do to. Oh well I guess indoor is the life for me.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 7, 2007)

WHOA!!! I'd use it for my christmas tree.


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 8, 2007)

Dry weight


----------



## longtimegrower (Oct 9, 2007)

I had a top bud that weighed just inder 2 ozs but here is a pic of some of the ends of the lower buds. I already let one of my med patients have the top bud.


----------



## Rdrose (Oct 9, 2007)

Very impressive, LTG!!!  Beautiful grow and awesome harvest!


----------



## Grownincali420 (Oct 9, 2007)

mouthwatering nugs


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 9, 2007)

Very nice grow!


----------



## YoungBud88 (May 5, 2008)

how does a plant get soo big in one season?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 5, 2008)

time and alot of lumens and love!


----------

